# Preis für SourceCode



## tomkruse (18. Jul 2006)

Hallo!

Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem: Ich soll ein Angebot für den SourceCode eines Projektes machen.

Da das für mich völliges Neuland ist, bin ich etwas ratlos. Mir ist durchaus klar, daß das von bis gehen kann und die Frage "Wieviel kostet SourceCode?" ungefähr so einfach zu beantworten ist wie "Wieviel kostet ein Haus?", es gibt viele Wenn's und Abers.

Prinzipiell denke ich (und erinnere mich auch, das schon mehrmals gelesen zu haben), daß SourceCode einen höheren Preis hat als das Endprodukt in ausführbarer Form. Man gibt mit dem Source ja auch eine Menge Wissen preis und läßt sich tief in die Karten blicken. Das darf dann schon auch ordentlich was kosten. 

Aber wie kalkuliert man soetwas? Ich tue mir hier wirklich schwer, denn Aufwand habe ich ja in dem Sinne nicht, da der Source bereits besteht. Bin somit also einerseits geneigt, einen eher niedrigen Preis zu verlangen, um das Geschäft sicher abzuschließen, andererseits möchte ich aber mühsam erarbeitete Technik nicht unbedingt zum Vorzugspreis verschenken. 

Wenn jemand von Euch Tipps hat, wie ich das berechnen könnte bzw. Quellen zu dem Thema nennen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar!

viele Grüße

Tom.


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2006)

Dazu wirst du keine allgemeingültigen Antworten finden, weil das nunmal eine Sache zwischen Angebit und Nachfrage ist. Du musst schon selber wissen, was dir das "wert" ist und wie genau du den Verkauf vertraglich festlegst. Kann der Kunde dann mit dem Code und den daraus resultierenden Produkten machen, was er will, inkl. Weiterverkauf?

Dann musst du dir halt überlegen, was dir da evtl. an Einnahmen durch die Lappen gehen könnte, weil nicht du die Weiterentwicklung / den Weiterverkauf maxhst, sondern wer anderes. Du musst überlegen, welchen finanziellen Gewinn das für den Kunden bedeuten könnte, ...

Du kannst versuchen ob du irgendwo ähnliche Produkte findest, deren Hersteller auch eine Source-Lizenz verkaufen. Da wir nichtmal ansatzweise wissen, worum es bei dir geht, können wir nichtmal ansatzweise erahnen, was andere dafür nehmen würden.


----------



## byte (18. Jul 2006)

Ich würde glaube ich primär gucken, wieviel Arbeitszeit in dem Programm bzw. den Sourcen steckt. Ohne Deine Arbeit schmälern zu wollen (kann ich ja eh nicht, weil ich gar nicht weiss, um was für Sourcen es sich handelt ), aber die meisten Projekte etablieren ja nun nicht umbedingt bahnbrechend Neues. Du musst Dich halt fragen, ob der potentielle Kunde nicht auch einfach - falls Du ihm zu teuer bist - das ganze in Eigenregie reimplementieren könnte oder es gar noch ähnliche Produkte von Dritten gibt, auf die sie zurückgreifen könnten.

Kurz gesagt: Solange die Sourcen nicht in jahrelanger Arbeit entstanden und demnach einzigartig sind, würde ich mir die Arbeit doch eher "in Stunden" bezahlen lassen und die Sourcen quasi "per pauschalem Aufschlag" dazuliefern.


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2006)

Sprich: Marktanalyse 
Schauen, wie man gegenüber Mitbewerbern aufgestellt ist.


----------



## tomkruse (18. Jul 2006)

Hi!

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten. Dann will ich einmal ein wenig erzählen worum es geht:

Es handelt sich um ein Spiel für Mobiltelefone. Dabei steckt in den Sourcen jahrelang zusammengesammeltes KnowHow über Bugs und Spezialitäten diverser Geräte bis hin zu Laufzeitoptimierungen wie man sie eigentlich nur auf älteren (langsameren) Mobiltelefonen benötigt. Natürlich bin ich nicht der einzige der soetwas macht aber gerade in diesem Bereich läßt sich keiner gerne in die Karten schauen. Eventuell könnte man es so sehen, daß man mit dem Source eine mehrwöchige Consultingleistung bietet weil der Käufer des Sources ja eine Menge KnowHow bekommt, das er sich sonst mühsam erarbeiten müßte.

viele Grüße

Tom.


----------



## millinär (19. Jul 2006)

ich hab von solchen sachen keine ahnung aber ich würde mal die Verkäufer Fragen was die verlangen dann hasst du schon mal eine ungefähre Zahl generell regelt sich sowas wie alles andere auch über angebot und nachfrage 
ansonsten musst du halt hart sein und ihnen klar machen das du vieles von dem Code nicht gebrauchen kannst weil sich die Handy Technik weiterentwickelt hat 


also ich schätzt mal sowas ist irgendwas  zwischen 100 und 1000 Euro wert nein Scherz ich hab absolut keine ahnung was das wert ist


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jul 2006)

@tomkruse:
Mehrwöchige Consulting-Leistung? So mit Tagessatzen um die 800 Tacken? Na das wäre doch mal ein Anhaltspunkt!


----------



## SnooP (19. Jul 2006)

ich würde mir da auch die vollen Mannstunden auszahlen lassen + sogar noch nen Bonus, weil wie du schon sagtest, wenn da wirklich sehr viel Knowhow drinsteckt, was man auch woanders verwenden kann, dann ist der Sourcecode schonmal mehr Wert, als das Endprodukt selbst...
800 Euro pro Tag passt doch schon - ist ca. nen Stundenlohn von 100 Euro. Dann kannst du ja mal gucken was nen selbstständiger Handwerker so nimmt pro Stunde  und dann müsste das schon hinkommen.


----------



## tomkruse (19. Jul 2006)

millinär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab von solchen sachen keine ahnung aber ich würde mal die Verkäufer Fragen was die verlangen dann hasst du schon mal eine ungefähre Zahl generell regelt sich sowas wie alles andere auch über angebot und nachfrage
> ansonsten musst du halt hart sein und ihnen klar machen das du vieles von dem Code nicht gebrauchen kannst weil sich die Handy Technik weiterentwickelt hat
> 
> 
> also ich schätzt mal sowas ist irgendwas  zwischen 100 und 1000 Euro wert nein Scherz ich hab absolut keine ahnung was das wert ist



Irgendwie scheint es mir, als hättest Du hier etwas falsch verstanden. Ich will nichts kaufen sonderen etwas VERkaufen ;-)

viele Grüße

Tom.


----------



## tomkruse (19. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @tomkruse:
> Mehrwöchige Consulting-Leistung? So mit Tagessatzen um die 800 Tacken? Na das wäre doch mal ein Anhaltspunkt!



Naja, 800 pro Tag nehm ich dann eher nicht, da ich noch nicht so der alte Hase in dieser Branche bin. Aber vielleicht komme ich mal dahin, daß ich 800 pro Tag verlangen kann ;-)

viele Grüße

Thomas.


----------



## Java Chris (19. Jul 2006)

mir kommt die frage irgendwie vor wie, "wie viel bekomm ich für mein auto"? aber keiner weiß welches auto das ist, wie es aussieht, aber du willst eine konkrete antwort haben...

€800 pro tag sind angemessen, wenn es der code wert ist. wenn du eine einmalige idee hast und das ganze in einer stunde schreiben kannst, weil es nur eine funktion ist, die es in sich hat, kannst auch in den 6 stelligen bereich gehen, oder höher... also es ist echt einfach nur angebot und nachfrage... wenn einer ein ähnliches bis gleiches ergebnis liefert wie du und aber nur €500 verlangt ist es oft sehr klar, welcher code gekauft wird...

wenn aber der kunde genau weiß, wie du gearbeitet hast und welche informationen er bei dir bekommen würde, kauft er trotz preis halt deinen...

ich kauf mir auch lieber um 100 euro teurer einen pc, wo ich weiß was drinnen ist, als -100 euro und ich habe keine ahnung wann der kübel zusammenfällt, obwohl sie zu kaufdatum gleich gut/schnell waren


----------



## millinär (19. Jul 2006)

tomkruse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie scheint es mir, als hättest Du hier etwas falsch verstanden. Ich will nichts kaufen sonderen etwas VERkaufen ;-)
> 
> viele Grüße
> 
> Tom.


ups sorry
versuch soviel rauszuquetschen wie es geht   das mit den Arbeitsstunden oder Tagen ist nicht so gut es kommt auch auf die Qualität an sonst könnte ja jeder kommen


----------



## Mac Systems (20. Jul 2006)

Denk bitte dran das du sie Software entl. später noch warten musst. Sowas sollte man vertraglich genau regeln.


----------



## Gast (8. Aug 2006)

Also ein übliches Vorgehen ist:
In der Regel schafft ein Programmierer 10-20 Lines of Code preo Stunde (Inclusive Kommentare). Da ist natürlich von der Voruntersuchung über die Implementierung bis hin zum Test und Bugfixing alles mit eingerechnet. Nun musst Du Dir über Deinen Stundenlohn im klaren sein. So zwischen 20 und 80 € bewegt es sich normalerweise. Damit kannst Du Dir ausrechnen was das Programm wert ist.

Da Du aber auch die Sourcen aus der Hand geben willst kannst Du noch mal einen Aufschlag verlangen. Der ist Normalerweise Verhandlungssache aber ich denke so 20 - 40 % nochmal drauf ist gerechtfertigt.

Ein Angebot ins blaue ist immer ein großeses Risiko aber die Sourcen sind normalerweise Heilig. Deshalb nicht zu niedrig ansetzen. Das ist ein typischer Anfängerfehler.

Gruß und viel Glück
Jörg


----------



## foobar (8. Aug 2006)

> In der Regel schafft ein Programmierer 10-20 Lines of Code preo Stunde (Inclusive Kommentare).


Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn? SWE ist doch keine Fliessbandarbeit. Es gibt Zeiten in denen ich 500 - 1000 Zeilen am Tag schreibe, aber in der Test und Debug-Phase sind es nur noch 10 -50 Zeilen am Tag. Wenn ich nach Zeilenanzahl bezahlt würde, gäbe es in meinem Programm keine For-Schleifen und keine Methoden mehr ;-)


----------



## AlArenal (8. Aug 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > In der Regel schafft ein Programmierer 10-20 Lines of Code preo Stunde (Inclusive Kommentare).
> 
> 
> Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn? SWE ist doch keine Fliessbandarbeit. Es gibt Zeiten in denen ich 500 - 1000 Zeilen am Tag schreibe, aber in der Test und Debug-Phase sind es nur noch 10 -50 Zeilen am Tag. Wenn ich nach Zeilenanzahl bezahlt würde, gäbe es in meinem Programm keine For-Schleifen und keine Methoden mehr ;-)



Das ist kein Unsinn, sondern Ergebnis empirischer Untersuchungen. Außerdem steht da "in der Regel" und nicht "wenn Programmierer einen guten Tag haben". In den Ergebnissen der Untersuchungen fließen in der Regel (für dich: wenn nicht anders erwähnt) bereits die benötigten Zeiten für Dokumentation und Debugging ein.

Ist immer wieder gern gesehener Gegenstand von Diskussionen über die Produktivität bei der Verwendung unterschiedlicher Sprachen. Darüber gibts nämlich auch Studien.


----------



## byte (8. Aug 2006)

Ich kann mir die Ergebnisse solcher Studien schon denken. Zumindest wäre das eine Erklärung dafür, warum eine gewisse Community den Performance-Aspekt von Programmcode immer so in den Vordergrund drängt. :roll:


----------



## AlArenal (8. Aug 2006)

@byto:
Möchtest du uns vielleicht was sagen, oder deine Geheimnisse mit ins Grab nehmen?


----------



## byte (8. Aug 2006)

In diesem Fall nehm ich sie lieber mit ins Grab anstatt wieder eine Java vs C++ Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen. :lol:


----------



## AlArenal (8. Aug 2006)

Den Zusammenhang versteh ich nicht. Was hat Programmperformance mit Lines Of Code (Per Day  ) zu tun? Es geht doch um Produktivität und Effizienz bei der Programmierung, nicht um Ausführsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## byte (8. Aug 2006)

Aber es fällt halt mit Java häufig einfacher, sicheren und effizienten Code zu produzieren als bei anderen Sprachen, weil Java über gewisse Aspekte abstrahiert (z.B. durch den GC). Das sollte sich auch auf die mittleren Lines of Code per Day auswirken. Dieses Argument wird dann fast jedes Mal von der C++ Fraktion dadurch gekontert, dass Performance ja das A und O sei und dass deshalb die Java-Konzepte für den Fuss sind.


----------



## AlArenal (8. Aug 2006)

Äpfel und Birnen.

Bei den erähnten Studien geht es um Effizienz in der Entwicklung. Wenn man annimmt, dass ein Coder eine gewisse Anzahl korrekter produktiver Zeilen Code mit Kommentar pro Tag hinbekommt, dann folgt daraus, dass man in Sprachen, die mehr Funktionlität mit weniger Code (immer relativ gesehen) bieten können, schneller zu einem fertigen Programm führen.

Das ist der typische Effekt, den man beobachtet, wenn man sich Skriptsprachen anschaut, oder auch nur Assembler mit einer Hochsprache vergleicht. Da schneidet Java besser ab als C und C++, PHP besser als Java, Python besser als PHP .. usw., usf.

Ziel der Studien ist es gar nicht Aussagen über Performance zu treffen und wer dann damit ankommt, will  nur ablenken, anstatt das mal in Ruhe zu Ende zu denken. Ich habe als Java-Entwickler kein Problem einzugestehen, dass vieles in anderen Sprachen eleganter lösbar ist. 
Späte Geburt ist dann eben auch mal ein Vorteil. Wer Geschwister hat und keiner Mehrlingsgeburt entsprungen ist, wird das von der einen oder anderen Seite bestätigen können.


----------

